# MT/SK/Dingo/Boxxer Attachment interchangability?



## thumpduster (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone know how interchangeable the attachments are for a small walk behind machines like the bobcat MT, DW SK, Dingo etc.?

I'm looking to rent a machine for 2-4 weeks and a local rental shop is offering me a very sweet deal on a month rental of a bobcat MT52. The problem is that he only has the bucket for the front and no utility blade or 6-way blade. I've called every other rental place within an hour drive of here and no one has a blade appropriate for trail building that will fit any of the small machines. Some folks have the blades that fit the larger bobcat skid steers, and one shop a full hour away has a dingo with blade, but the rental cost is more then twice what I can get locally. Though, he'll rent me the blade attachment alone if I want it.

While I'm sure I could get some utility from the dumping bucket alone, it seems like the wrong tool and not worth frustrating myself with it.

Any input on ameliorating this situation? Start calling around to rental shops in the 1-2 hour drive range and look for a machine specific blade? Can I make the dingo blade fit the MT? Buy some steel and build my own blade?


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

A 4 way is probably easier to find than 6-way and I "think" the attachments are compatible from on machine to the next, so long as the machine size is similar.

Can you buy your own 6-way blade? You could resell it or just keep it for future use. For a months use....get a 6-way.

If you opt for the 6-way, make sure your machine is set up with the capability for the six. The Ditchwitch requires and optional electric toggle switch that operates some diverter on the hydraulics (that's my description, not the technical name....). I don't know about the Bobcat but look into it.


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

The Bobcat MT series is not compatible with others. Most other machines do however use the same mounting plate: DitchWitch, Toro Dingo etc. 

You will not find a blade as a rental from anywhere in the US, it just is not an attachment that any other applications would be interested. The main application of these machines from a rental standpoint is: moving materials (bucket), trenching, and auguring for fencepost. 

I would suggesting buying a 4 way blade (6 way has many more problems) and renting the machine when needed.

The Bobcat is the worst of these machines in my opinion due to poor user ergonomics and very low ground clearance.

The DitchWitch Sk-500 or 650 are the best of these machines and the ones us professionals recommend.

Happy digging!

Woody Keen
President- Trail Dynamics LLC
President- Professional TrailBuilders Association (PTBA)


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Woodman said:


> The Bobcat MT series is not compatible with others. Most other machines do however use the same mounting plate: DitchWitch, Toro Dingo etc.


Thanks Woody for clearing up the compatibility issue.

On the 4 vs 6, is the reliability you speak of a multibrand issue. Is it just electrical (we've blown fuses, pinched the wire, and recently rebuilt the toggle switch...all within 100 hours of use) or is it structural with the 6 way blade? I'm flicking that toggle switch on a somewhat regular basis and I'm pretty glad to have it with a 650.

OP - listen to this guy!!!


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, all brands of 6 way have more issues as compared with the 4 way. You listed some of the problems, and also draining the battery if the switch is in the wrong position over night. The main pivot bolt on the 6 way is small and not very good. You can do 90% percent with the 4 way and will have way fewer problems.

Woody



Fattirewilly said:


> Thanks Woody for clearing up the compatibility issue.
> 
> On the 4 vs 6, is the reliability you speak of a multibrand issue. Is it just electrical (we've blown fuses, pinched the wire, and recently rebuilt the toggle switch...all within 100 hours of use) or is it structural with the 6 way blade? I'm flicking that toggle switch on a somewhat regular basis and I'm pretty glad to have it with a 650.
> 
> OP - listen to this guy!!!


----------



## splitter_66 (Oct 19, 2004)

Woodman said:


> Yes, all brands of 6 way have more issues as compared with the 4 way. You listed some of the problems, and also draining the battery if the switch is in the wrong position over night. The main pivot bolt on the 6 way is small and not very good. You can do 90% percent with the 4 way and will have way fewer problems.
> 
> Woody


I have close to 300 hours on my 6way on the nose of my 500 with no rebuild or pivot issues. Just need to remember to unplug the switch when not in use.


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

splitter_66 said:


> I have close to 300 hours on my 6way on the nose of my 500 with no rebuild or pivot issues. Just need to remember to unplug the switch when not in use.


Another idea is to wire the 6 way electric into the auxiliary plug found on the dase, that only gets power when the engine is on.

The 650 has much more power that the 500 and thus is harder on attachments. The longevity of a blade also is related to the conditions you are building in. Mellow landscape with light benchcuts is much easier on the blade, 40-60 percent sideslopes in heavy clay based soil works a blade considerably harder.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I just snapped the main pivot mount weld on our 6-way DW blade. You could tell it was a gradual process that ended in the snap b/c of the unpainted metal exposed when the bracket finally gave way. Fortunately, the machine and the blade are within their one year warranty. DW Waukesha gave us a loaner blade for a week while ours is being fixed, though the loaner is 6" wider and somewhat unwieldy in the woods.

D


----------



## thumpduster (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for your input folks. I have lots of time working with both the SK series as well as the MTs, but its all been trenching, hole augering, backfilling, and basic construciton dirt work.

I agree that the SK650 is a superior machine, but I can get a month rent on the MT for about 25% of the cost as the SK, plus transport is free for the MT, but $150 more for the SK. Yes, this involves someone doing us a favor, but I'll take what I can get. I can also put up with the down sides of the MT in exchange for not having to break my budget. 

The more I call around it looks like purchasing a 4 way blade is perhaps the best option. Building one is pretty tempting, too. I'll keep yall updated if I go that route.


----------

